# MAc 3N and hug me l/s



## ilorietta (Feb 27, 2008)

How do they compare? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thanks!


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 27, 2008)

mac 3n is a pale milky pink, hug me is a browny pink and a little darker same finish though im NC30 XX


----------



## ilorietta (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you! I am NC25 and i have pigmented lips, i love hug me but i am not sure about 3N (in case its too pale for me)I wanted to buy it on ebay but it's better if i go to the counter and see it!!


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi my lips are pretty pigmented too, i love pale lipsticks so i love it, its not as pale as myth more like angel n=but slightly paler. Its a great colour ,i have a backup xx


----------



## Jot (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm NW20 and i have pigmented lips and really like 3N - i thought it would be too pale too. HTH x


----------



## elleread (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm NW15 (ish!) with fairly pigmented lips, I got 3N today (ordered thru the website) and I LOVE it! Was a bit nervous about ordering it without even seeing it (they were out of stock in my local store). Also I got 2N lipgloss thanks to all the recommendations here and i'm so glad i did- it really works superbly over the top of 3N l/s.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 27, 2008)

THey are nothing alike ..at least not on my lips and im nc25 for refrence ..i will try and swatch them tonight and post. Well i lie they are both in the nude family lol... here are my swatches ..


----------



## ilorietta (Feb 27, 2008)

Than k you everyone! it was very helpful! i am super tempted now!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elleread* 

 
_I'm NW15 (ish!) with fairly pigmented lips, I got 3N today (ordered thru the website) and I LOVE it! Was a bit nervous about ordering it without even seeing it (they were out of stock in my local store). Also I got 2N lipgloss thanks to all the recommendations here and i'm so glad i did- it really works superbly over the top of 3N l/s._

 
I know! Isn't it a lovely combination.


----------



## Meryl (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm NC20 or NW20, depending, and I can wear Hug Me on its own.  It's a little more orange than I like these days, but it's a very nude lip on me.

I adore my 3N but it is _much_ paler and pinker.  It really lightens my lips and I have to use it with other l/s or glosses to get the nude/neutral effect I want.


----------



## lipstik (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_THey are nothing alike ..at least not on my lips and im nc25 for refrence ..i will try and swatch them tonight and post. Well i lie they are both in the nude family lol... here are my swatches ..









_

 
Whoa - I am a C30 and Hug Me is more pink than orange on my skin.


----------

